

HR Startup Zenefits Raises $500M at $4.5B Valuation - calcsam
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2015/05/06/hr-startup-zenefits-raises-500-million-at-4-5-billion-valuation/

======
GameTheory8
We're currently in the middle of deciding which insurance packages our company
will purchase/offer through Zenefits and this quote hits home:

>“It’s a lot easier to approach smaller companies,” says Conrad of this
approach. “Try getting on the phone with a decision-maker at a 1,000-person
company. It takes weeks if not months. We can close a lot more 100-person
companies more easily.”

Their sales guy has been pounding us with phone calls lately trying to offer
help/close the deal and it accelerated when April was ending. Not sure if
that's a +/\- with them but it definitely stood out vs other companies that
we've dealt with.

>While it costs an extraordinary amount to build a salesforce that can cold
call every one, he argues the unit economics makes each new customer a
worthwhile investment.

Does anyone know of any articles that reference any CLV calcs for Zenefits?

------
GameTheory8
Not sure if it's a state by state thing or a general change but: Is there any
way to bring back the example (live?) insurance quotes with or without
uploading a spreadsheet of employee information?

That seemed like the most amazing feature to me when we were first exploring
the service because it provided such a great way of comparing all the plans.

